# Bolens brake pads



## Loren marsh (Apr 15, 2018)

I am looking for a set of brakes pads out of a Bolens 1668 tractor I really just need the two metal plates in any condition since I plan to reline them. They were the same ones that were used on my Haxco Hefty A616 also if anyone has Haxco Hefty parts let me know Thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Loren,

Try Sam's Bolens. Sam's Bolens


----------



## Loren marsh (Apr 15, 2018)

BigT said:


> Hello Loren,
> 
> Try Sam's Bolens. Sam's Bolens


Ok I will try them


----------

